# Should i get another tank?



## FireFall2001 (Jun 23, 2015)

i have a 5 gallon filtered and heated tank with a live plant and have 100$ and my petco has 1$ per gallon tanks,and i was wondering if i should get a 30 gallon and get some goldfish.i do weekly 30% water changes and i really want a goldfish tank again,im 13 btw and i love fish,their my favorite pet,and i really love my betta and used to have a ten gallon with goldfish but we moved and my goldfish were put into our pond and the tank broke,but what u think?


----------



## BettaFishyMatt17 (Jun 21, 2015)

FireFall2001 said:


> i have a 5 gallon filtered and heated tank with a live plant and have 100$ and my petco has 1$ per gallon tanks,and i was wondering if i should get a 30 gallon and get some goldfish.i do weekly 30% water changes and i really want a goldfish tank again,im 13 btw and i love fish,their my favorite pet,and i really love my betta and used to have a ten gallon with goldfish but we moved and my goldfish were put into our pond and the tank broke,but what u think?


Omg Im 13 too, and fish are my favorite pet also! Maybe we can be internet fish friends or something?  (Sorry, i'm very lonely...) 

And why not get a tank?  If theres a sale, you shouldn't miss out. And why not? xD More fish!


----------



## Panacea (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello, FireFall! I can see why you would like to take advantage of the sale. If you do, please remember one goldfish needs 20 gallons minimum to be healthy so realistically you'd only be able to have one in there and maybe a few tank mates. This could pose problems for the goldfish as they are very social. Now, you said you have a pond with some. Perhaps, when the goldfish grew larger you could then put it in the pond with the rest and get another goldfish? Its really up to you, but I strongly advise against overstocking the tank with more than two goldfish as that would be beyond its limit for that fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How many you can put in a tank depends on their size, filtration and whether you intend to keep them until they are full grown or only until they reach a certain size.

I am moving this to the "Other Fish" section. You will receive more answers there.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

You could keep a couple of fancy goldfish in a tank of that size or just one regular common goldfish


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

How bout a 40 breeder? You could have 2 or 3 goldfish.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

The General rule the goldfish people recommend is a Minimum of 20 gallons for a single fish, more then 1 fancy needs 15 gallons per fish. They need more then 30% weekly water changes, you're looking at 50% once or twice a week. It is also recommended to get extra filtration for the tank. YOu want roughly 10x the tanks size. so a 30 gallon tank would need 1 or 2 filters that equal 300litres per hour filtration rate.


----------



## FireFall2001 (Jun 23, 2015)

Forgot to mention that their 30¢ feeders,their my favorite


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd just go with 1 fish if your gonna do that... You should get a 40 gal and get a couple!  it'll be only 10 bucks more


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Since goldfish are gregarious fish, I prefer to see them kept in at least pairs. However, every feeder goldfish I have seen, have been comets/commons, and I think these fish do best in a pond, or at least a tank much larger than 30 gallons. 

I think fancy goldfish would be a better option if you don't have the funds or space for a larger tank. I have three shubunkin that live in a 45 gallon tank (waiting for our house to be finished before they will move into a 100 gallon tank), and even though they are stunted, they still make that tank look small. 

I would also advise doing a _fishless_ cycle if you want to set-up a goldfish tank. Goldfish produce such a large amount of waste, I think that even with daily water changes, you would struggle to keep the ammonia at safe levels. While goldfish are hardy enough to survive a fish-in cycle, I think it would be cruel to put them through it.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I didn't know the sale was still going on at petco


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Ours is going until august. I went it last week remembering that the web site said it was over... and surprise gallon sale is still on!


----------

